# Runny whites tree frog poops. Plz help me!!



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Heya everyone my 4 whites tree frogs are in an exoterra 18x18x24 with a hot spot at the top at 30 and a cooler at the bottom. Theyre a little pudgy and have gone on a diet(they arent massively over weight just could do with being a little slimmer) so they only get 2-3 small crickets each a day. They come out of the water as tadpoles in october last year so theyre nearly 10 months old and very healthy looking on the outside and very active, love their food and Theyre kept nice and humid, im spraying them 2-3 times a day.

Problem is their poops were sometime muscusy, and not exactly shaped, they were more like cowpats and they worried me so I wormed them using the levacol(bought from dartfrog.co.uk) for a week. You drop one drop on the back of the frog then mist afterwards for one week. The course ended friday and today their poops are like even runnier. They have vitamin dusted food every sunday and calcium every other day. 

What am I doing wrong?

Im tearing my hair out!!!!!!!!!
thanks for reading
Kelly


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am not completely sure... If i were you i would get them checked out. thats best. 

Good luck, and sorry for not much help


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Try changing the food for a while?


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

Your humidity may be a little high. Depending on how much ventilation you have, you could reduce the amount you mist a little. 

Mine are only misted about 3 times a week. As long as a water bowl is available, they should take care of their own water needs.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

they need to be misted daily!

what food and supplyments are you using?

what are you gutloading with?


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Im gut loading with spinach and watercress and sometimes rocket too. 

Im dusting with calypso calcium powder and vitamins every sunday which is nutrabol.

Im gunna have some stool samples sent off for analysis and see if anthing comes back. 

do you think it could be too humid then?

kELLY


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Perhaps try gutloading with a specialist gutload formula?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

personally i doubt the humidity is causing it.

Nutrobal isnt the best calcium powder for frogs, its more for reptiles. i use repton and calypso as my calcium and vitamins. 

are you dusting the calcium and the vitamins at the same time?

do you wash the veg before offering?

personally i use fresh grass cuttings, potatoe and pro grub depending on what im feeding up (crix/hoppers)


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Should i get the dusting poweder especially for whites tree frogs by t-rex?
Or repton?

I dust their livefood with vits on sunday and the calcium on alternate days so not together.

I do alsways wash the plants before offering to livefood as u gotta be careful of insectisides and stuff.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a whites... is this powder neccessary?

I just feed the crickets a wide variety of fruit & veg, and then give to the little fella, he seems to be growing like a champ & very healthy...


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Get a proper faecal sample done.

Treating your animals without knowing what you are up against (if anything!) can only be bad news. Levamisole (the active drug in Levacol) may not be the best option depending upon what the faecal test results are


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

How big are your White's? You say they are now 10 months old in which case they should be adult size or close to? If they are adult size or near adult size they shouldn't be feeding on 2-3 small crickets a day they should be feeding on a lot more larger food items but less often. I think you'll probably find that's your problem, try changing your feeding regime.



Saedcantas said:


> Get a proper faecal sample done.
> 
> Treating your animals without knowing what you are up against (if anything!) can only be bad news. Levamisole (the active drug in Levacol) may not be the best option depending upon what the faecal test results are


I completely agree, worming should only be carried out if a fecal test has shown it's needed. I'm not a fan of profylactic treatments I treat a problem if it's present and not just incase it may be. Not only can it be dangerous to administer drugs if they are not needed, it can also be dangerous to administer drugs if they are needed without first establishing the severity of the problem.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Im pulling my hair out, stressing so badly. One has just had a toilet down the front glass of the viv and its mainyl water with a few particles floating around. Its gotta be parasite hasnt it!!!! nothings moving in it

my smallest frog is 2inches in length and my biggest is 3 inches in total length so theyre not anywhere near adult size. The must be something im doing wrong or have been doing wrong.

I need to speak to someone, im getting so distressed. I have treid to do the best by my frogs and it hasnt gone right. They have uvb, right temps, fed them with gut loaded food and tried to give them nice environemtns,clean environemnts and now theyr sick and its because of me


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

3" svl is a good size for a 10month old, 2" is a little on the small side.
I honestly think your problem is the feeding regime, the frogs don't have enough food in their systems to allow them to form proper stools.
A 3" White's should be on adult crickets not smalls, a 2" White's should be on standards at least.
Try giving them one big meal and then don't feed them for a couple of days, feed another big meal then don't feed them for a couple of days and so on. Then see if they start to form proper stools.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

pollywog said:


> 3" svl is a good size for a 10month old, 2" is a little on the small side.
> I honestly think your problem is the feeding regime, the frogs don't have enough food in their systems to allow them to form proper stools.
> A 3" White's should be on adult crickets not smalls, a 2" White's should be on standards at least.
> Try giving them one big meal and then don't feed them for a couple of days, feed another big meal then don't feed them for a couple of days and so on. Then see if they start to form proper stools.


I agree with Andrew 
Our regular feeding regime is every 3-4 days for these kinds of amphibians, I'd be feeding sub adult crix to the 2" guys and adults to the 3" aswell


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Coco one of my wtfs has just done me a poop with some shape to it. First one ive seen in days. so ive film canistered it and have emailed Veterinary laboratory | Vet lab | Pals | exotic veterinary laboratory to ask them if they can scan it for me. Whoa!!! youre kidding they should be having standard crickets. But theyre massive compared to the frogs. Ive been feeding them 2-3 size icm long crickets a night, how wrong was i doing it.
and ive had a proper measure and the 3inch frog is more half and inch smaller.Do you think ive not been feeding them enough their whole lives??
Ok ive fed them a big meal tonight and i wont feed them again until friday night. Thankyou Pollywog:notworthy:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mine are 2.5 inches and I feed them extra large brown crickets :lol2: about 3 every other day.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

I WAS DOING IT ALL WRONG!!! omg why did i think they needed small food items. My brain is probably so lizard minded and worry about impaction by food items being too big and opt for smaller prey items than i distancee between the eyes.
I take it frogs are a completely different ball game.
And where did i get "feed everyday" in my head???

thankyou all for your help. I feel a bit silly but im learning:blush:


----------

